# Sam's Crystal Heat DNP Log with Pics



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Okay - I've decided to have a pop with DNP. Now this is probably the wrong time to be starting it. I'm just starting a cycle - and want to drop a 3% of BF before I "bulk". I could have done this naturally, but instead I chose to be lazy. Oh well - if I wanted to be the model of hard work and all that is good, I wouldn't be sticking random oils up my bum.

So I need some current stats. For the last couple of months I've been dieting. I though I was around 100kg. Now I'm no fan of the scales - but I'm currently: 91.6Kg. Height is 6 foot

So after reading another review on here I decided to give Crystal Heat a go. They have added VIT C, however I'll probably be be taking some more anyway.

.
















The packaging is fine. The capsules are not too big. Much smaller than my Myprotein alphaman multi's.

I'm considering adding in some T3. However I think I'll see if I need it. Here is the current state off me measured at the gym as 16% with a before and after the natural diet:










I'm hoping to possibly lose a little more fat. Get it down to 12% possible. Diet will be very clean. Going to be taking 2 pills a day to begin 1am 1pm. And see how my body responds.

If these are as bad as they say - then it was nice knowing you for a brief time, and please tell me mum I love her. However if I survive I will post up pics every week - and will keep you in the loop about how I am getting on.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Dropping 3% bodyfat can be done within a very short time frame, but you decided to use DNP? :confused1:


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

sammym said:


> Okay - I've decided to have a pop with DNP. Now this is probably the wrong time to be starting it. I'm just starting a cycle - and want to drop a 3% of BF before I "bulk". I could have done this naturally, but instead I chose to be lazy. Oh well - if I wanted to be the model of hard work and all that is good, *I wouldn't be sticking random oils up my bum*.


I think you may be doing this wrong :lol:


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Dropping 3% bodyfat can be done within a very short time frame, but you decided to use DNP? :confused1:


It's more of a way of seeing what it's all about. And I wanted to try it out. As you can see I've got a lot of podge on my belly. If DNP gets me lower than 13 I'll be happy - but I'd rather aim low with it than be disappointed  .


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

sammym said:


> It's more of a way of seeing what it's all about. And I wanted to try it out. As you can see I've got a lot of podge on my belly. If DNP gets me lower than 13 I'll be happy - but I'd rather aim low with it than be disappointed  .


You're free to do what you want in this world bro  it just seems extreme to use DNP for a few lbs of fat, lol.


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

sammym said:


> Okay - I've decided to have a pop with DNP. Now this is probably the wrong time to be starting it. I'm just starting a cycle - and want to drop a 3% of BF before I "bulk". I could have done this naturally, but instead I chose to be lazy. Oh well - if I wanted to be the model of hard work and all that is good, I wouldn't be sticking random oils up my bum.


I work extra hard even when pinning "random oils" up my bum so dont rly get what u mean by that. If u want to look great u have to work extra hard for it, even when assisted.

And good luck with this nasty pills mate, dont rly know why ppl choose to use it but thats is not my life/health and not my problem.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

gradziol said:


> I work extra hard even when pinning "random oils" up my bum so dont rly get what u mean by that. If u want to look great u have to work extra hard for it, even when assisted.
> 
> And good luck with this nasty pills mate, dont rly know why ppl choose to use it but thats is not my life/health and not my problem.


Don't worry - I'm still going to work hard. In fact harder than I was when I was natural, as with the test I have less fear of losing my small amount of muscle. I want to drop the weight more quickly so that I can get into bulking mode sooner.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> You're free to do what you want in this world bro  it just seems extreme to use DNP for a few lbs of fat, lol.


I get what you are saying - but then that argument could be used for nearly any weight loss product or even AAS.

If you are obese then you can lose lots of weight very quickly so why bothered. If you don't have a lot to lose then you don't need it. Why shut your body down for a few lb.

Realistically - it's just something I'm interested to try. And now seemed like the right time. It's cold and I'll be on xmas holiday soon. So if it does crash me - I won't have to go through it all at work. Well xmas leave starts in a week and a half, but we are already winding down.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Stay safe OP.


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

If I were u (looking at the pics in first post) I wouldn't bother with this 3% fat if u wanna bulk anyway. Just pin some Test and control diet, if u see that fat is accumulating drop some carbs for 2-3 weeks, add some cardio and u will be fine.

Coz lets face it, even without this extra 3% fat u not gonna look impressive without adding a lot of muscles to ur frame mate, so maybe concentrate on that first?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

sammym said:


> I get what you are saying - but then that argument could be used for nearly any weight loss product or even AAS.
> 
> If you are obese then you can lose lots of weight very quickly so why bothered. If you don't have a lot to lose then you don't need it. Why shut your body down for a few lb.
> 
> Realistically - it's just something I'm interested to try. And now seemed like the right time. It's cold and I'll be on xmas holiday soon. So if it does crash me - I won't have to go through it all at work. Well xmas leave starts in a week and a half, but we are already winding down.


Well in 1 month, 2 months max you could be much leaner than you are now, without using DNP.

It would make more sense to blast test + anavar, in a deficit, gain size and lose some fat.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

gradziol said:


> If I were u (looking at the pics in first post) I wouldn't bother with this 3% fat if u wanna bulk anyway. Just pin some Test and control diet, if u see that fat is accumulating drop some carbs for 2-3 weeks, add some cardio and u will be fine.
> 
> Coz lets face it, even without this extra 3% fat u not gonna look impressive without adding a lot of muscles to ur frame mate, so maybe concentrate on that first?


Agree with everything you are saying - however I'll be happier in myself dropping a bit of fat first. Let's just see how I get on. As things stand I plan on stopping the DNP by either xmas or new years depending on sides.


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

sammym said:


> Agree with everything you are saying - however I'll be happier in myself dropping a bit of fat first. Let's just see how I get on. As things stand I plan on stopping the DNP by either xmas or new years depending on sides.


U will do whatever u want mate  I am just saying from my own experience that getting skinny was ****test idea Ive ever had (took my 2 years to put back some decent looking muscles).

Why dont u try Test/Tren with Clen/T3 and some decent diet? This way u can actually not only loose some fat but maybe put on some muscles.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

gradziol said:


> U will do whatever u want mate  I am just saying from my own experience that getting skinny was ****test idea Ive ever had (took my 2 years to put back some decent looking muscles).
> 
> Why dont u try Test/Tren with Clen/T3 and some decent diet? This way u can actually not only loose some fat but maybe put on some muscles.


I had a go with clen - and it didn't really do anything for me... Not that I noticed. With DNP I've seen some amazing results. And it's only a few weeks.

Just wondering when it's going to kick in now. And I don't want to get "skinny". Remember in those photo's I'm between 17st and 14.something. So now "small" by most peoples standards.


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

Mate I am 6 foot and dropped to 12.1 stone (naturally, a year of dieting and heavy ass training) and would never do it again  Problem is, skinner u get, more afraid u r to put some weight back on and u carry on and on and before u know it u look like Nazi Camp resident.

I am 14.1 now and look the best I have ever looked in my life but want to add more muscles after this cut is done.

Bitches love muscles


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

I dropped to 9 stone 10 lbs in 2013, now I'm almost 13 stone. I understand wanting to get lean as you can, but you're going about it in the wrong way for a start (my opinion).


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

gradziol said:


> Mate I am 6 foot and dropped to 12.1 stone (naturally, a year of dieting and heavy ass training) and would never do it again  Problem is, skinner u get, more afraid u r to put some weight back on and u carry on and on and before u know it u look like Nazi Camp resident.
> 
> I am 14.1 now and look the best I have ever looked in my life but want to add more muscles after this cut is done.
> 
> Bitches love muscles


Then we are the same height - and once I've lost the weight I'll just be a bit lighter than you now! I won't be going under 13 and a half stone. I know everyone says this - but I'm bigger than I look in this pics. I'm not one for standing around talking selfies tensing haha. I don't think I've been under 13 stone since I was 15! Not sure I could do it. So short cut then mega bulk. Hoping to have over 15 stone of proper solid muscle at the end of this bulk/cycle.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Okay - I decided to write this as a journal for myself. I wanted to include my own observations on how I was feeling.

Day 1 - I've now taken 300mg. Which I plan on doing each day for the first 5 days and then adjust.

I am warmer. Not blisteringly hot but there is no heating on in my house as my partner isn't in and I'm perfectly comfortable - even slightly warm in the face. Nothing too bad though, and all in quite pleasant. At about 9pm it was 6 degrees celcius out and I was able to drive my car with the windows open and no heating on. I could feel the chill, but wasn't cold.

One first striking observation. I went to sleep earlier - and I had the most vivid and in-depth dream for years. I have no evidence that the DNP caused it - but we are talking literally a decade before I woke up believing it was real. It took me into places I've avoided. For part of it - I honestly believed I was back in afghan and someone was trying to chop my leg off with a chainsaw. Then the police were raiding my old family home and we were all being taken away. It wasn't a nightmare as I felt in control of the situations - but was intense and emotional. I usually do not dream and if I can't remember anything like this. From what I remember I was fighting off what was going on.

Apart from that - I feel like I've got a bit of a cold. I think it's more likely just something I have picked up or even the test e causing this. For a couple of days after my last "big" (for me) test jab I felt like I had a bit of a cold coming on.

Honestly - this is much better than clen, which made my hands shake and made me feel on edge. I'm sure I've got more to come, but at the moment I am looking forward to seeing what happens.


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

I've just finished a week run of this same DNP. I had only ever went up to 250mg previously. But with this, I ran 450mg and it started to feel the same as the old DHacks 250mg I used.

So although it seems half as potent, I was still really warm once it built up, and eventually felt like death and had no energy to do anything. So I came off and felt great after 2 days.

Results wise, I lost a noticeable amount of fat and looked much more vascular and lean once I'd carbed up.

Defo does the trick in such a short time.

Gonna run another week blast pretty soon.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Okay - just an update. I'm currently off work as I have holiday from work under the if you don't use it you lose it. With my work that means you stay at home waiting for calls and checking company email. So holiday is a relative term. Welcome to corporate life to anyone who is younger or who dreams off that life. Anyway I'm on day 3 now.

Been running 300mg each day. So far - well not a lot, I've slept a lot but I can't see I've noticed a lot of heat so far. Due to the rep of this drug/supp I'm not willing to up my dose so far - but generally I can take a lot of stuff and it doesn't hit me. At 160mg of Clen I didn't shake that badly - but it did raise my blood pressure. I wasn't willing to put up with the light headedness on that. But yes - so far on DNP no real sides.

Small things I've notices:

Lack of energy.

Tiredness.

When I take it on an empty stomach I get some stomach pain. So I'll start eating before taking it.

I did yesterday pop into work for an hour. And got a change to drop into an empty lab and use a calibrated and very expensive scale. All the capsules are within 5% weight of each others. So they do seem well dosed. Clearly this doesn't mean a lot - as mine have vitC thrown in. But it does tell me that someone is taking the effort of dosing them properly to some degree. Overall I quite rate the capsules. I can give a proper review of them after a month and see if I'm down in fat!

Now I need to find a good T3 to throw into the mix. I have access to pharma or UGL - and recommendations from the pro's on here would be nice.

So far - not as bad as most make out.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

I take it back - had todays dosage an hour ago and now I'm burning. So glad it's cold. Window open with no heating on. This is going to be interesting.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

sammym said:


> I had a go with clen - and it didn't really do anything for me... Not that I noticed. With DNP I've seen some amazing results. And it's only a few weeks.
> 
> Just wondering when it's going to kick in now. And I don't want to get "skinny". Remember in those photo's I'm between 17st and 14.something. So now "small" by most peoples standards.


You seem to be trying a lot of compounds just for fat loss. You need to learn to control your diet. Using DNP simply because you cannot reach your goal is pretty stupid.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> You seem to be trying a lot of compounds just for fat loss. You need to learn to control your diet. Using DNP simply because you cannot reach your goal is pretty stupid.


How many compounds do I seem to be doing? And what exactly does my diet consist off?

Using a supp or drug to achieve a goal... What do you use them for them?


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

sammym said:


> How many compounds do I seem to be doing? And what exactly does my diet consist off?
> 
> Using a supp or drug to achieve a goal... What do you use them for them?


Clenbuterol and DNP are the only ones you've said, which are very dangerous drugs to be using if used incorrectly and the fact you said clen did nothing for you clearly states your diet is not very good. Supplements should be used when you have an understanding of how to get there, they shouldn't your first way of doing it.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

I've been dieting for two months and have consistently lost weight and body fat every week. Clearly my diet isn't very good but it's doing the job for me. What's more ive managed to maintain most of my strength whilst losing close to 10% of my body weight. So I think it's fine. Personally I didn't find Clen affective enough to either notice a large difference or put up with feeling light headed when I stood up. So I did my research and spoke to multiple people and came to the conclusion id like to use dnp for a shorter time which would allow me to bulk and cut again before summer.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Okay - a little update. This drug is really tearing my soul out. I'm impressed with the brand - but I honestly am starting to doubt if I'm cut out for DNP. Yesterday I was so exhausted. I'm usually a 6 hour a night sleeper, yesterday I kept wanting to go to sleep. Complete exhaustion. I've also found out that my temper is a lot shorter than usual... People I know are saying I seem "not your normal self". I will finish the course - because I've started now, and don't like quitting. But there will have to be some amazing results for me to use again.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

@sammym

Have you used other DNP brands before? I've got Crystal Heat on hand, but not used it yet.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Echo said:


> @sammym
> 
> Have you used other DNP brands before? I've got Crystal Heat on hand, but not used it yet.


No mate - this is my first DNP experience... I did take advice from people who have used it before and we probably got it from the same supplier. I like the brand - I just don't know if I personally can handle the exhaustion and fatigue. I certainly can't imagine running it for many months like some obese americans do.

I've heard T3 can help with this. Do you have any experience?


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

sammym said:


> Okay - a little update. This drug is really tearing my soul out. I'm impressed with the brand - but I honestly am starting to doubt if I'm cut out for DNP. Yesterday I was so exhausted. I'm usually a 6 hour a night sleeper, yesterday I kept wanting to go to sleep. Complete exhaustion. I've also found out that my temper is a lot shorter than usual... People I know are saying I seem "not your normal self". I will finish the course - because I've started now, and don't like quitting. But there will have to be some amazing results for me to use again.


Yeah, sounds like your DNP is well dosed lol

For the duration your on DNP, you just feel as if you have this black doom cloud over you... Hot, sweaty and thirsty all the time, run out of breath really fast, insomnia, irritability... It's a horrible drug to use, but nothing else compares for fat loss

You'll also find that the longer you run DNP, the less noticeable the side effects will be. You seem to get a little mentally adapted to the sides after the first week.

Oh, and with the irritability, just try and keep in mind all the time that when you feel like you want to rage, keep reminding yourself it's the DNP. So easy to snap about nothing when on it


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

sammym said:


> No mate - this is my first DNP experience... I did take advice from people who have used it before and we probably got it from the same supplier. I like the brand - I just don't know if I personally can handle the exhaustion and fatigue. I certainly can't imagine running it for many months like some obese americans do.
> 
> I've heard T3 can help with this. Do you have any experience?


Yeah I'd say I'm pretty experienced with it 

I've posted a few things above on a reply to your last update ^^

I've wrote a DNP guidebook which includes T3 if you want a read: http://tinyurl.com/Echo-DNP


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Echo said:


> Yeah, sounds like your DNP is well dosed lol
> 
> For the duration your on DNP, you just feel as if you have this black doom cloud over you... Hot, sweaty and thirsty all the time, run out of breath really fast, insomnia, irritability... It's a horrible drug to use, but nothing else compares for fat loss
> 
> ...


I supose its good to know lol. Hoping to stop either at xmas or the new year. Not got a specific BF% of weight in mind - just want to lose some fat so that it's easier for me to keep on top off when I go turbo bulk. Will definately be extending me cycle as this will eat into it, but I'd happier dropping some fat now and have a natural cut at the end with my time off. This one cycle thing has turned into something a bit more long term. Certainly wouldn't want to be running the DNP without some assistance though.

Randomly - I'm craving carbs like a monster. Pre DNP I'd kept them to 5% of my daily macro's for over a month. Now I am dying for a sandwich. Still in a calorie deficit and am hitting my protein so can't see it being much of a drama.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Echo said:


> Yeah I'd say I'm pretty experienced with it
> 
> I've posted a few things above on a reply to your last update ^^
> 
> I've wrote a DNP guidebook which includes T3 if you want a read: Echo's Guide on How To Use DNP (2.4 Dinitrophenol) - Fat Loss Meds - Training and Diet Forum


Thanks bud - going to make some black coffee and read though that. Great to have some resources like this.


----------



## Natalie88 (Jan 3, 2014)

Are you still taking 300mg of CH a day? Or with the side effects have you cut it to 150mg?


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Natalie88 said:


> Are you still taking 300mg of CH a day? Or with the side effects have you cut it to 150mg?


Nah I upped it to 450... I know that isn't what most people will do. But I'd rather blast for a few weeks and get the drugs over and done with.

Sides really are quite heavy now. Feeling like a dog now.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Okay - another day in. Sides are starting to be a little better.

Just sweating none stop. Want to kill my sweet darling for putting the heating on... Feel like I'm dying from it. Drinking none stop. Crapping is "wet" but I've been using husks to keep me fresh in there - as not to get a build up.

Am starting to look a bit thinner now, even though I look ill. Seeing outline of abs. After 3 weeks of this I am sure my body fat will be down. Just another 2 and a bit weeks of hot sweaty hell. Got to drive 250 miles today for a funeral tomorrow - going to be very emotional for me, as it's my grandfather who was a bit of an inspiration to me. I'd count him as a hero. Just hoping I don't snap as some of the relatives in the family I really can't stand. Some of them use this sort of thing as a chance to compete in who can show they are the most sad, whilst I just shut off and need to be left alone. Apparently that makes me cold. Don't care.

So yes - my emotions are a bit raw, and I'm scared of losing my temper. Going to hold it together got a couple of days and show half the strength he showed when he went and worked in the steelworks to give my mother a good life.

Won't be drinking but my diet will slip slightly. Not going to turn down my nans food as that would be disrespectful to her. She's always fed us well - and to her it shows she cares. It would look like a slight if I said no.

Sorry for waffling on guys. Oh and if anyone is interesting in DNP then read the link that was given to me - it's a brilliant resource and very well written.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Best of luck


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Benchbum said:


> Why don't we see a DNP log of people who actually look like they lift?


Guess they are either in the gym, and/or at different level of development in their training. Those with a huge amount of muscle mass would probably be more inclined to preserve it and not risk it with compounds which create a huge deficit. They are also likely to be at a point where it's easier to just have a small deficit than a large one as they are not as fat.

In reality though - there is a still a stigma about DNP. Some people just don't like it. Why put yourself out there to get shot down if you have more to lose with a really impressive physique. Finally - maybe they just don't care as much, they probably have things they care about more than if they can lose some fat.


----------



## Best.username (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi did you up.your carbs with the cravings? I'm one day one at 250 no feeling yet. I've glycogen depleted and planned on keeping keto.through the cycle. However I've read a few articles.saying carbs help dnp work. Not sure what to do now. Will keep.keto for.time being


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

tigerdel said:


> Hi did you up.your carbs with the cravings? I'm one day one at 250 no feeling yet. I've glycogen depleted and planned on keeping keto.through the cycle. However I've read a few articles.saying carbs help dnp work. Not sure what to do now. Will keep.keto for.time being


Right - I was like you. I felt tough. I was thinking "what are all those pussies whinging about?" I honesty thought the forum and general internet was full of a bunch of weaklings that went to A&E for a simple cold. Then BANG. Made it's gonna hit you, and it's gonna hit you hard. Imagine getting smacked harder by Anthony Joshua - thats what you are facing. Generally heat - but thats not the worst.

Yesterday I had to drive 250 miles. I have my partner in the car. She won't drive long distances. I had two problems. I wanted two windows down on the motorway and the air con on all the way up. Otherwise I literally couldn't concentrate on driving. She was shivering and literally freezing. She understood but I have her two of my hoodies, and my jacket and my down filled gillet. Felt awful doing this to her... I just couldn't drive without. Then my glutes and legs. Incredible pain pain. Fortunately I have cruise control in my car - but I couldn't sit on my chair - I have to raise my **** of the seat.

What makes me feel better - Carbs. I'm okay at not eating carbs when not on this. I enjoyed keto. I didn't miss them too much. I need some carbs on this stuff. As in they make me feel better. I pulled in and got a macdonalds with chips and a second burger. I know it's not diet food - but calories wise yesterday I was still under my target - and it actually stopped me wanting to burst into tears on that drive. You will eat carbs - promise. There is no change when you are in agony you won't succomb to some bread or cereal.

I'm trying to be smart with that and not have sugar still. But some carbs are so so needed for me.

I literally sat in my nans house yesterday evening and sweat was dropping off me. As in pouring. It's humiliating. I look like I'm seriously ill. My excuse... Allergic to new multi-vitimin. My partner knows... She is going to give me grief when we get home. On the other hand if they give me the results it's worth it. Partner is driving back with my brother today - can't face another long drive with me in this state.

I'm not sure if carbs help it work - but you will been them. Personally other sides is exhaustion - had to leave everyone and drive to the hotel at 8 crashed out and then woke up at 3am now can't sleep. When you wake up your throat is dying.

This is a horrible drug - but I like the brand. Is really working. Don't think I will ever run it again after this cycle though. For me after this I will probe move onto natural dieting only.


----------



## Best.username (Mar 23, 2015)

Well I plan on doing 14 days at 250. Definitely feel it today as everyone is freezing in work wearing jumpers/jackets I'm in a t-shirt and finding the coldest areas too work! How many days have you left


----------



## themav (Oct 7, 2010)

Guys I'm 14 days into a planned 21 day dnp run.

250mg a day and 500mg at weekends. Took today and tomorrow off to give me 4 days at 500mg. 500 mg is really tough for me, I just feel like doing nothing. I had all the intentions of doing fasted cardio every morning but out of 14 days I must have hit the weights 6 times and done 3 lots of cardio.

I can totally see why some people just run 250mg for 30 days because at 250 mg you can still function and at least hit the gym. Ile post a photo up so far.


----------



## themav (Oct 7, 2010)

Before and after pics including mt2 jabs which quite obvious from the colour of me!

View attachment 162693


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

themav said:


> Before and after pics including mt2 jabs which quite obvious from the colour of me!
> 
> View attachment 162693


Two weeks difference?

What's the weight difference?

If it is that's very impressive


----------



## themav (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks - difference is 16 lbs. I carry all my fat in my mid section so it really tells when i do lose some weight. Im running test e at the moment and when i get off dnp i will start tren hex to start the filling out process.

Its been no walk in the park at all and being a single guy means on the days i wasnt at work i could just lock myself away and feel sorry for myself.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

themav said:


> Thanks - difference is 16 lbs. I carry all my fat in my mid section so it really tells when i do lose some weight. Im running test e at the moment and when i get off dnp i will start tren hex to start the filling out process.
> 
> Its been no walk in the park at all and being a single guy means on the days i wasnt at work i could just lock myself away and feel sorry for myself.


Top job mate that is. Don't normally see any decent pics on DNP logs. One of the best Iv seen


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Today I quit DNP.

Went into work this morning nice and early. Took my pills. Ended up getting to the point where my eyes were burning and my body felt like it was trying to shut down. Managed to stop my PA from calling an ambulance and went outside to make myself be sick. At this point I'd probably absorbed most of the drug but I didn't want to risk it.

I won't blame the DNP - but it will be a while before I try this again. I'm just not cut out for it. I want to go to the gym to look better and feel good - this drug does the opposite in both counts for me. I've turned into a horrible person on it - it's my own fault, but am not going to accept me for who I am and not try and abuse my body like that.


----------



## themav (Oct 7, 2010)

@sammym - sounds like you made the right decision for you - people react differently thats for sure.

I got taken out for a work lunch today, I really didn't have a choice and being away from my desk fan filled me with dread ... I got severe sweats and 2.5 hours later of feeling like a sweaty mess and not being sociable i'm now back at my desk with my fan on wondering what all the fuss was about.

For me while on it i'm keeping my life as simple as possible but work is definitely getting in the way - i'm definitely in my shell alot more , not wanting to engage with colleagues etc.

Are you going post any pics of your run so far?

What will you do differently next time round?

What amount did you dose yesterday and today ?

How did it change you into a horrible person?


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

@themav - unfortunately I'm not really in a position with my job to sit at a desk. I work in technical sales - so am usually either out speaking to customers or trying to speak to the team, I've been telling people I've had an allergic reaction to multi viminins. But it wasn't making me happy - I was struggling for the last few days on it. For me - the worst part was that I hated life. Waking up in the morning was horrible with a sore throat, it just wasn't helping me.

I will post pics. Probably this evening. And then in a few days once any water weight has dropped. I don't expect to see any big difference due to me not running it for long. But I do "feel" leaner - as in I can't pinch as much fat.

Next time around - I'll do a few things. I'll try and coincide it at a time where I can lock myself away. I'll probably have other sups to help - like t3 and I'll certainly keep my dose very low and not push it over 300mg a day.

I've been dosing 450mg a day - far too much for me. When I started off I didn't feel it, however once it built up I was unable to function.

And horrible person... Well I've just been very snappy and short with people. That doesn't sound like a big deal until you see it in the overall context off me and my job. Simple things will wind me up - I just want to be on my own, and a simple question can lead me to snapping. I don't like being that person.


----------



## themav (Oct 7, 2010)

@sammym - Even though you haven't completed your run and had the results you wanted the log itself should be very interesting for anyone thinking about using DNP.

Because i was doing a combination of 250 mg days and then 500mg days at weekends or on days off work it's hard to get a pattern of effectiveness but at 500mg i just couldn't function - no energy to do anything, not even the gym.

So my staple for any future runs will be 250 mg a day max.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Okay - just remembered I never uploaded a photo to show what this did for me. Well I did have it on my phone... And the answer is sadly not a lot. I'm guessing I didn't run it for long enough, and my diet was let down when I was on it. I don't blame the drug it was on me this one.

So yep - I'm still fat. However my priority is now on getting bigger. I will deal with the layer off chub once I'm bigger.

View attachment 163081


Any comments/abuse you want to give are fine. I think that's approx 20% bf or there abouts... Although I'm not going to lose sleep over that at the moment.


----------



## Mince Pies (Dec 3, 2014)

very interesting and thanks for sharing your results and thoughts on it.


----------

